# Holiness is the creature’s glory



## MW (May 15, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 2:569-570:

Holiness is the creature’s glory, and its greatest glory, for it is God’s glory; and therefore unholiness is its disgrace and dishonour. Ah! unholy sinners, ye have lost your glory; sin has disgraced you, and made you contemptible to God and all his holy family. O! seek to be sanctified by the Holy Spirit of Christ, that so you may recover your forfeited glory, and no more lie under disgrace. It is only the saints that are the most excellent in the earth. Seek ye to be like them, by having the image of God drawn on your hearts, and walking holily as God is holy.


----------



## earl40 (May 15, 2014)

Rev. Winzer do you see any person who is unregenerate heeding this proclamation?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 15, 2014)

earl40 said:


> Rev. Winzer do you see any person who is unregenerate heeding this proclamation?



The unregenerate's glory is in their shame (Philippians 3:19). There is only pretendence for holiness.


----------



## MW (May 15, 2014)

earl40 said:


> Rev. Winzer do you see any person who is unregenerate heeding this proclamation?



No, but the Word is to be preached nonetheless, and one never knows what this proclamation might do under the power of the Spirit. It might help a senseless sinner to see his ruin and misery. It might help a convinced sinner to understand his inability to save himself. It might help a false professor awake out of his presumption. It might help a weak believer to focus attention on true sanctification. It might help a strong believer to be dissatisfied with present attainments and to press on.


----------

